# Excessive swelling after neutering



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is a pretty severe case. Especially for a younger dog, we usually see that type of swelling in older dogs as they are usually bigger down there.. There can be numerous reasons why it happened, too much activity, licking but that would have to be really intense licking/chewing so not my first choice, bleeding disorder that wasnt known about and if he was too active caused something to bleed or even herniate. Your dog is definetly in a more qualified place and albeit expensive they hopefully will be able to help him more so than your regular vet. Complications can (and do) happen, you control it sometimes, you just do what you did by taking him to a good doctor. Good luck and hope your pup is feeling better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

Au

I am praying very hard for your dog and for you. Please give us an update when you can!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry that both you and your dog are going through such a difficult experience. Sending you and Felx positive thoughts, I'm so glad you had the presence of mind to remove him from the original vet and take him to the university hospital. Please keep us posted....


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all. Talked to the vet again this morning; they need to keep him there one more day for observation. Mainly he want to monitor the blood loss;his red blood cell count dropped 10% last night; if the count remains stable, it will be great; if like last night, they will need to do a blood transfusion. The swelling is about the same, maybe a little better; so he want to see how things are by tomorrow; he thinks by then he will know for sure if we can take him home for him to recover or another surgery is needed.

As for the reason of the swelling, he is positive it's the licking and chewing. He said Felix chewed through the original stitching and the other vet did a second surgery to restitch it. Right thing to do, but somehow didn't mention it to me. The two surgeries in a row also contributes to the swelling. 

Anyway, fingers crossed and hope for a no call tonight (he said he will call if things got worse and they need consent for blood transfusion, etc).

On the bright side, last week I did convienced one of my colleague how wonderful goldens are and she got her puppy yesterday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

Au

Please keep us posted on him-I'm praying for your pup!!


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Talked to the night shift vet just now; she said the surgeon department come took a look last night and since the swelling is not getting better, they are worried about infection and are recommending for surgery now. The surgeons are gone now, so I need to wait for them to call back later this morning to get more details and to decide whether to go forward or not.

It will be expensive, another $3500, which will surely be a big hit on our finance. And I am also worried about if Felix can take another surgery so soon; guess I will find out when I talk to the surgeon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

Au

I am praying for Felix and you. Did they say what type of surgery they will do?
As far as the expense, many vets have a credit card with no interest if you pay it off within a year, or whatever the time period is.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Look into Carecredit. I am pretty sure U of Penn accepts it and i did check and they do take it. Its the medical credit card Karen was talking about. Even if you dont get approved for the whole amount something is better than nothing. I feel so bad for your poor pup. This is such a rare complication. 

Healthcare and Medical Financing for Consumers | CareCredit™


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you and pulling for Felix... I'm so sorry for your worry about him and also about the money...  Praying for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

I feel so bad for Felix and you-I am praying.
Check into CareCredit, or whatever your vet has.


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks all, I did applied for and got approved for Care Credit; so it will spread out to 6 month with no interest, which certainly helps.

Talked to the surgeon and she said they are mainly worried about tissue dying in the swelling area which is prone to infection; and we definitely can't risk infection. She does also say it will add to the stress to have the surgery while everything is still bruised and swellen but the pros probably are bigger than cons. I guess I will trust the experts and we have him scheduled for surgery this afternoon and they will probably keep him over night for observation.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and love to your baby.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to hear you got the care credit. It helps lessen the blow. Sorry he has to go through another surgery. Hope its his last one! Sending good thoughts and prayers for a much better recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

Au

Glad you got the care credit and praying for your baby-I am so very sorry you are all going through this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Felix*

Praying for Felix and you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

How is felix today??


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

The surgery was pretty successful; the doctor said they took out a lot of blood clout. So the swelling definitely is more normal now; there is still some heavy bruises, but that's kind of expected. He recovered pretty well last night and I went to visit him this afternoon, he seems happy and relaxed The doctor is keeping him there tonight and will do some quick blood test tomorrow morning; if everything seems normal, I will be able to get him home tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait.

Again, thanks all for the good wishes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's really good news. I hope he gets to come home soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone mention a clotting disorder like Von Willebrand's Disease?


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

no, they suspect he may have hemoglobin which is pretty rare; they sent out a test panel but that will take days; it's more for future reference.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Hemoglobin is normal, it's the part of the blood that carries oxygen. You have to have it to live. It's very easy to mis-hear when they start throwing around words you aren't used to hearing. 

Von Willebrand's Disease is seen in Golden's to higher degree than the "average" dog. VW is a decrease, or in severe cases an absence, of one of the clotting factors that helps the blood clot. It is one of the first things I thought of when I started reading the thread a few minutes ago. 

I'm sure you've missed him and I hope he can come home today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*au071*

AU

Praying Felix does really well and can come home today.
What was the name of what they think he has?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Im sure your overwhelmed, but you never did mention initially if they said something about blood clotting issues. It was on my little list of why these things can occur, especially in a severe case like your pup. Double check that is what they are testing for as you will definitely want to know for future issues. Von willabrands is one, there are also others that for some reason just have clotting issues and are missing one of the clotting "factors" in their blood. I had a shih tzu who had a clotting problem. He even bled severely from a cut gum/tooth when he was a pup after he chewed on the handle of a screwdriver. He also developed bruising episodes and had to have blood transfusions. We never knew how the bruising started. He had many other issues, one which required surgery, but the risk of him bleeding out was too risky. I hope this isnt the case with your dog but it would explain why this all happened. Let us know and hope he comes home tonight!


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

I think BajaOklahoma is right; it does sounds more like Von Willebrand's Disease. I remember the doctor saying it is something to do with blood clot; and the reason they are giving him blood transfusion is to help with the clot situation. 
They said they sent out the test for that on Friday, so waiting for the result to come back next week (seems like it's rare so they don't do it themselves and had to sent to Cornell).
It is bad that our pup may have this rare condition, but it's also the reason that one of the doctor donates $800 of her research grant to help with the final bill; she said she can justify it as a study case.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

One of my hematologist docs compared the formation of a clot to the roots of the plant. Each root would be a clotting "factor" or parts needed to make a clot, with the plant above being equal to the clot. If the roots/factors were lacking, then the clot/plant wouldn't do well.

I'm really hoping that he just chewed so much, so quickly, that it is the basis of the problem.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Au*

Au

That is wonderful the Doctor can donate $800 towards the final bill.

When can he come home to you?


----------



## au071 (Sep 19, 2012)

Felix is finally home today; he is doing pretty well and the doctor is happy with his progress. We are so happy that he is back 

Reading through the report, they do suspect he has Coagulopathy (Hemophilia A) but the test panel result won't be back until next week.

The follow up will be in 10 days; for now he just need to wear his e-collar all the time and take his medicine. He's probably still quite itchy; once in a while he will still try to lick the wounded area even with the e-collar, but not too aggressively. Teaching him eat/drink with the e-collar is a little challenging; took a while for him to finish his dinner; still haven't seen him drink yet.

Anyway, one step at a time.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Felix is home and doing okay.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad he is home. Hope he recovers fast! Poor guy! Surprised he can get to his incision with the ecollar on! Let us know when you get the results, be interested to hear if that was his problem.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My previous Golden developed DIC when he crashed and was diagnosed with cancer. He did not survive, but of course, that is a different scenario since he had cancer which I suspect was Hemangiosarcoma. 
DIC is Disseminated Intravascular Coagulation, could that be it? 

Disseminated intravascular coagulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anyway, I am glad he is home and I wish him a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Felix*

So VERY GLAD that FELIX is home with you!! He is adorable.
Please keep us posted on him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Felix*

*If you are VERY CAUTIOUS and put his cone on RIGHT AFTER hes done eating and drinking, then maybe the vet would agree to letting you remove it. so Felix can eat easier.*


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello.
Rodger has come home from being neutered and he’s had a really bad reaction his sack has swollen to the size of an onion. I have taken him the vets amd he’s on steroids but they haven’t taken them down if anything they look bigger. Not sure what to do feel awful. Has anyone any advice. I took him the vets they are advising me to wait but it feels so cruel.


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

This is how big they have gone


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What you’re seeing isn’t normal. Can you send the vet a photo online? Is it getting worse? 

They put him on steroids? As in, prednisone? That doesn’t make much sense unless he takes it regularly for some other ailment?

Is he on antibiotics? Do they suspect infection? Did they give him something for pain? How long ago was the surgery?

How old is he?


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. Yes they put him on prednisone for the swelling and some antibiotics. But the vet he said he thinks it’s excess swelling not infection and that I should wait until the weekend. He’s one he is still eating but is very sad. I have also given him paracetamol (vet recommendation). The vet has seen the pics and saw him today and is just saying wait ? I feel awful surely waiting until the weekend is crazy ?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've seen them swell more than that and be just swelling- but certainly the OP's situation was a terror show. I hope your boy recovers well.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m only a retired LVT, so keep that in mind. But I would seriously think about seeing another vet if your boy doesn’t start to feel better in the next day or so or if he starts to be lethargic, feels warm to you, stops eating, vomits or has diarrhea, or just isn’t making progress.

Prednisone is designed to address an immune system overreaction, so it suppresses the immune system’s response to potential infection. Not a choice I have ever seen a vet make after surgery unless the dog has a long history of allergies or autoimmune disorders and even then, unless the it’s an obvious and severe allergic reaction to the sutures or something, I’d be surprised. Did the vet say an allergic suture reaction was a possibility?

As for paracetamol…that‘s Tylenol, right? Do some googling on acetaminophen toxicity in dogs. There are other pain medications that your vet could provide that are a better choice although the prednisone can’t be combined with NSAIDs. I’m assuming it must be a very small dose for a very short time?

Did they recommend cold packs or hot compresses? 

P.S. There are online veterinary services as well where you can upload photos and get a second opinion. It’s not a substitute for hands-on medicine, but it’s an option.


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks so much for your replies.
They haven’t gone down but they haven’t gotten any bigger. He can’t sleep and is very sad and just sat staring at space.
The vet didn’t mention an allergic reaction he said swelling after the opp and that the steroid is an anti inflammatory?? He then said 3 500mg paracetamol a day and I have antibiotics too.

they recommend hot and cold press but he won’t let me anywhere near his backside he scoops it’s al under. Will look online for another vets opinion


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I would ask the vet for a different pain medication and if the prednisone is really necessary, but that’s just me. If you can get the pain managed he may let you apply the compresses and he may be more able to move around more, and gentle exercise might help as it improves circulation and thus healing. Which antibiotic was prescribed?

ETA: Is this vet older? Prednisone administration for everything is pretty old school…the saying used to be, “never dead without pred.” And in the right circumstances, it can be a game changer. I’ve just not seen it prescribed under these circumstance and younger vets are much more cautious with it now, in part because of the side effects.

Here’s a good article about prednisone written by a DVM:

Prednisone (Prednisolone) For Dogs: Uses, Dosage, Side Effects


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

Well they have since burst and I rushed him the vets. He’s cleaned it and he said I need to clean it twice a day and watch it doesn’t get infected but he’s now at home and his hidden under the chair won’t come out panting 😓 is this normal will this pass if I keep it clean. I’m confused as to why the vets can’t do more


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Did they give you better pain medication??? That dog is miserable. 

Is there another vet in your area because this is…not right.


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

No better pain meds just paracetamol. I called another vet and they said they can’t give a second opinion that I should go back and tell them I’m not happy. Very sad. Thank you for all your advice and commenting back I really appreciate it. Going to sleep in the kitchen with him and go the vets again tomorrow and see if there’s anything they can give him 🤞


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did you say your dog's incision dehisced?
He surely has a cone on- assuming that, and that he didn't break the incision open, and assuming the swelling did it I'm pretty amazed since the photos you posted don't show nearly as swollen as I've seen in the past. And swelling, I've had girls milk come in big time and the stitches be slightly raised from the incision, because of swelling of breast, but those mammaries are way bigger than the scrotum on your dog (and I'm not suggesting they are not swollen, they clearly are- but not swollen enough that I can envision the incision dehiscing. 
I'm suspicious the cone isn't on him 24/7.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rodger said:


> No better pain meds just paracetamol. I called another vet and they said they can’t give a second opinion that I should go back and tell them I’m not happy. Very sad. Thank you for all your advice and commenting back I really appreciate it. Going to sleep in the kitchen with him and go the vets again tomorrow and see if there’s anything they can give him 🤞


I have never heard that you couldn't get a second opinion or consult another Vet.
It's common practice here in the US for people to get second Vet opinions and is often encouraged for humans to seek a second opinion for medical cases. 

Do you have a Vet Med School you can contact?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Rodger said:


> No better pain meds just paracetamol. I called another vet and they said they can’t give a second opinion that I should go back and tell them I’m not happy. Very sad. Thank you for all your advice and commenting back I really appreciate it. Going to sleep in the kitchen with him and go the vets again tomorrow and see if there’s anything they can give him 🤞


Is there an emergency vet clinic you can try? It’ll be more expensive but they’re a second opinion by definition and they’re not going to give you any grief about it especially if you’re there after your regular vet‘s hours.

It’s the now-empty testical sac that’s swelling, not the incision itself, correct? It may be a minor blood vessel that didn’t get closed off that filled up or it’s an impressive amount of bruising. I’m confused by what “burst,” which sounds excruciating, and if it were me and this is a male vet I’d be quite tempted to ask him how he’d feel under the same circumstances and whether a couple of Tylenol would do the job for him, pain-wise, because I’m going to say it wouldn’t.

You need a new vet, IMO. FWIW, there was a poster here who recently had a really bad experience with a vet and filed a complaint and contacted the lead vet in the practice who promptly helped him out. This may be a squeaky wheel sitution, so I would be tap-dancing on their doorstep first thing tomorrow if you can’t find an emergency vet tonight and your boy is still miserable tomorrow.


----------



## Rodger (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks both. I called another and they are not taking on new patients so I can go as an emergency. I’m going tomorrow morning to see what they say and see if I can get stronger pain relief. It’s still releasing fluid watery blood and I have tried to clean it to no avail. The stitches to the nutering popped after the scrotum has swollen with fluid. I will let you know what they say tomorrow. Thank you for your advice xxxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rodger said:


> Thanks both. I called another and they are not taking on new patients so I can go as an emergency. I’m going tomorrow morning to see what they say and see if I can get stronger pain relief. It’s still releasing fluid watery blood and I have tried to clean it to no avail. The stitches to the nutering popped after the scrotum has swollen with fluid. I will let you know what they say tomorrow. Thank you for your advice xxxx



I hope they're able to help your boy.


----------

